# New Dargel 23 KAT?



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Dargel announced a while back that they are building a 23ft cat, the smaller brother of the big 25 ft model. Any news or pics of the new 23ft model?


----------



## 06z71 (Dec 22, 2009)

I dont know how close they are too finish one but i know this pic was taken a few months back but it was just a prototype


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I sure hope they can make that thing look better when they get some color on it.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

that might be the ugliest boat I have ever seen


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

They really do know how to make the ugliest boats on the water. They might work great, but they ain't perty. :brew:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yep, now thats ugly.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Yea, I didn't think id be the only one.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks like a Nile River cruise boat hwell:


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*Ugly*

I wouldn't be caught dead in that thing.. I don't care what kind of performance it might acheive... That has to be the ugliest boat on the water...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> yep, now thats ugly.


its desperado ugly


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> its desperado ugly


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

That may be the only boat that looks worse than the 25' Dargel...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> its desperado ugly


It ain't that bad now...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

If you got rid of the 1st 6-8 feet it would look pretty good.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jealousy is a wasted emotion


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

BATWING said:


> If you got rid of the 1st 6-8 feet it would look pretty good.


Negative. Then you wouldn't have anywhere to fish. Unless you like the back thats leaning about 20 degrees. The little boats with little consoles and cat walk gunnels are looking more and more appealing to me. Lots of usable space to fish.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> Negative. Then you wouldn't have anywhere to fish. Unless you like the back thats leaning about 20 degrees. The little boats with little consoles and cat walk gunnels are looking more and more appealing to me. Lots of usable space to fish.


ok u got me.. Redesign the front 6-8 feet to look like something other than a refrigerator..


----------



## 06z71 (Dec 22, 2009)

WOW I didnt realize there were so many HATERS here. Im sure when they do finish one it will look nothing like this. Fishafrica was asking about the boat and i posted a pic that I had seen now if you guys think the pics down below are ugly there must be something wrong with your eyesight.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Who buys a boat because of how it looks?It may be ugly,but if it gets the job done whats the big deal?:headknock


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

blackmagic said:


> Who buys a boat because of how it looks?It may be ugly,but if it gets the job done whats the big deal?:headknock


Me. I know if I were to spend 50-70K on a boat, I would like it to be a good looking boat.

The 25 Kat is one of those boats that you either love em or hate em. I will say they preform flawlessly in heavy chop and do the shallow stuff pretty well. But they well not run as shallow or get up as shallow as advertised. I know this because ive run them. As far as the 23 Kat goes, that picture that was posted makes that boat look terrible. It may perform nicely but like I said, not everyone is willing to spend big bucks on something that looks like a bath tub.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

OffshoreChris said:


> Me. I know if I were to spend 50-70K on a boat, I would like it to be a good looking boat.


 Well that's you.If it's a smooth ride,drafts shallow,gets up shallow,and runs in spit to me it dosent have to look like the greatest thing on the planet.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's a rough boat out of the mold, they put plywood decks on it for a test drive, it's not always gunna look like that


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

The Volvo of bay boats.....boxy, but good.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

we all got haters.. haters gonna hate... if you aint following the crowd into a shoalwater or haynie, then you aint got a good looking boat.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I bet it comes with more than two cup holders.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

why do you need more than two cup holders?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Did you think I was making fun of your desperado?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

no, you said you bet it comes with more than two cup holders. I asked why you would need more than 2 cup holders. what does a desperado have to do with it? Are you thinking to much? You want to see a picture of my fine boat?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> no, you said you bet it comes with more than two cup holders. I asked why you would need more than 2 cup holders. what does a desperado have to do with it? Are you thinking to much? You want to see a picture of my fine boat?


My junk boat has 4 cup holders and they are full of various things. I could use a few more. You sent me some pics of your fine boat yesterday, remember


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> My junk boat has 4 cup holders and they are full of various things. I could use a few more. You sent me some pics of your fine boat yesterday, remember


who are you? you should post under your real name and not hide behind a handle.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> Well that's you.If it's a smooth ride,drafts shallow,gets up shallow,and runs in spit to me it dosent have to look like the greatest thing on the planet.


Yah! Well Maybe magic...... But it don't hurt to look good too? That boat reminds me of that blind date setup line when you ask what she looks like "..she's nice, very talented and has a great personality ..":slimer:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> we all got haters.. haters gonna hate... if you aint following the crowd into a shoalwater or haynie, then you aint got a good looking boat.


Now wait a minute! I think the Flats cat is sexy. First shallow boat I ever rode in. I really like the 17.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the Dargel cats, the pic that was posted doesn't exactly make the new one look really appealing, but it is just the prototype... The only hang up I have on the Dargels is the center consoles that they use, there is something that just isn't quite right.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> its desperado ugly


No those Desperados are twice as ugly.They look like a giant majon with out the peanuts.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishing Fedora said:


> I like the Dargel cats, the pic that was posted doesn't exactly make the new one look really appealing, but it is just the prototype... The only hang up I have on the Dargels is the center consoles that they use, there is something that just isn't quite right.


The consoles are ugly but I wish my tran had one


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Saw the 23' KAT at Dargel today; it's *pink.*


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> No those Desperados are twice as ugly.They look like a giant majon with out the peanuts.


are you bothered by it?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

You know what they say............you can put a prop on a majon,but it's still a majon.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so you're hot and bothered?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

post up some Desperado pics and this can oficially become the "UGLY BOAT THREAD"


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

you know...kinda like fat girls and mopeds....

They're great until someone sees you riding one!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you can see pictures on their website..

here it is running through 6" of water on hard sand, but don't stop. LOL


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Dargel needs to come up with a better console design..those big square consoles don't agree with the curved lines of the boat. And then they need to ditch those stupid big sweeping t-tops. That thing is hideous and looks like it would just be in the way.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Durtjunkee said:


> post up some Desperado pics and this can oficially become the "UGLY BOAT THREAD"


He would win hands down.The trophy could be a small toilet with a boat on the tank.....lol


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

J...

No doubt your boat performs. Nothing against that for sure. 

Thats a great pic too.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> He would win hands down.The trophy could be a small toilet with a boat on the tank.....lol


excuse me, what do you run around in on the water? picture?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

blackmagic said:


> Well that's you.If it's a smooth ride,drafts shallow,gets up shallow,and runs in spit to me it dosent have to look like the greatest thing on the planet.


I think you're saying this because you have a less than attractive old lady ... that rides well.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

That console is sure nice when your using it... not just worried about looking good.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Brute said:


> That console is sure nice when your using it... not just worried about looking good.


I agree, but on that 25 kat picture, the t-top takes away its functionality of standing on top of it and casting/sight fishing.. people seem so into looks.. many of them apparently like that mid stream hump on a particular boat model... not my style.. many seem to like a slow, wet riding jaw crunching in chop but shallow boat, many like a flats style cat like boat with cheap plastic storage lids or rough looking glass lids that look built the last minute on them,... everyone likes what they like, each his own.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> excuse me, what do you run around in on the water? picture?


J.....You have not done your homework. LOL Cool Hand run a very sweet look'n Shallow Sport....one of the originators/inovators in shallowwater performance.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> J.....You have not done your homework. LOL Cool Hand run a very sweet look'n Shallow Sport....one of the originators/inovators in shallowwater performance.


oh but it looks good.. I love shallow sports... one of my favorites... could have bought one if I didn't need some other functionalities it lacked.

I'll concede a couple of inches on the draft at rest to him but all else I can do, including running well over 50 mph (it aint an SCB now) and eating the chop up running across a bay on a windy day while staying dry as can be and comfortable... oh, but his looks so good.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> oh but it looks good.. I love shallow sports... one of my favorites... could have bought one if I wanted to and didn't need other things.
> 
> I'll concede a couple of inches on the draft at rest to him but all else I can do, including running over 50 mph and eating the chop up running across a bay on a windy day while staying dry as can be and comfortable... oh, but his looks so good.


Oh but the Desperado and the Dargel Kat are so " the lines look like s h i a t " LOL Yes....people DO buy ugly boats.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> excuse me, what do you run around in on the water? picture?


A conoe.

hot and bothered? lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

what looks like **** on the desperado? the high wide bow? there is no change in lines flowing from front to back, front deck is flat, back deck is flat... I just don't see the ugliness. I see something unique outside of the main producers with some great performance.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes people do buy fugly boats.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> what looks like **** on the desperado? the high wide bow? there is no change in lines flowing from front to back, front deck is flat, back deck is flat... I just don't see the ugliness. I see something unique outside of the main producers with some great performance.


everyone has different taste when it comes to boats, yours just happens to be bad.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> everyone has different taste when it comes to boats, yours just happens to be bad.


HAHA


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> everyone has different taste when it comes to boats, yours just happens to be bad.


Greenie to ya !


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Cool Hand said:


> Yes people do buy fugly boats.


Last time I checked the way a boat looks doesn't help the skill of the people in it.:headknock


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

bayourat said:


> Last time I checked the way a boat looks doesn't help the skill of the people in it.:headknock


Ok Ryan Rashnuts.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> everyone has different taste when it comes to boats, yours just happens to be bad.


so obviously nobody has built a boat that suits your taste yet.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fattyflattie said:


> HAHA


ok, what you got?


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

If the boat ran as shallow as my Majek and as smooth as a deep v but was as ugly as a mud fence I wouldnt be scared to buy it


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

89rfl said:


> If the boat ran as shallow as my Majek and as smooth as a deep v but was as ugly as a mud fence I wouldnt be scared to buy it


go test drive one , it's free to test drive.. it won't float as shallow as yours for sure, but it may suprise you on all other aspects.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> ok, what you got?


Haynie 23 LS


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

nice rail hump


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> nice rail hump


and elevated casting hatch covers :rotfl:


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> nice rail hump


Thanks,

Nice open cat bow V hull?

Gilbert,

Dont know whose hatch covers you're thinking of but isnt mine.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

whats with the chopped out holes on the front deck wall? and why aren't the hinges set into the deck, that'd stub my big toe for sure.. that edge on the deck looks uneven too, like a bad sheetrock job.. maybe it's the shadows .

dont worry about gilly, he doesn't even own a boat.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Observant. 

Definately not a linered boat. I always figured if they made only 3-4 a year they would have time to get that squared away.

For the record, I dont really have an opinion the Desperado's. Have only ever seen 1 or 2 down in POC and they werent doing anything particularly special at the time. Not saying they cant, just saw them in the ditch or at Sunday etc. Never seen one outside a 50 mile radius of Victoria.

Gilbert served his usual purpose, to create some laughs.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mine parks on sunday beach and doesn't move... but on the way to and from I am burning shorelines and circling waders WOT to see what it can do.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

HAHA

Sounds like POC to me. 

Mine has been known to head to Sunday earlier and more often than it should.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

There was a Desperado running around in Mansfield last week and it was tearing up some east wind rough water. Guy had a hot blonde with him so there was something good looking about the whole rig. It doesn't ride real smooth in the chop though; you could tell by the two bouncing breasts on the blonde. 

TH


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fattyflattie said:


> HAHA
> 
> Sounds like POC to me.
> 
> Mine has been known to head to Sunday earlier and more often than it should.


stop by and say hi if you see me on sunday beach with my family (all girls)... all white Desperado and an ugly bimini top that provides alot of shade



Trouthunter said:


> There was a Desperado running around in Mansfield last week and it was tearing up some east wind rough water. Guy had a hot blonde with him so there was something good looking about the whole rig. It doesn't ride real smooth in the chop though; you could tell by the two bouncing breasts on the blonde.
> 
> TH


hot blondes always make great bow ornaments...

letting go with the throttle backs up a little so went from 55 to 53 while taking picture...


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

The only thing a Dargel Kat doesn't have, is WHEELS!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

marker150 said:


> The only thing a Dargel Kat doesn't have, is WHEELS!


that's about 12" to shallow for that boat.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

FishAfrica said:


> Dargel announced a while back that they are building a 23ft cat, the smaller brother of the big 25 ft model. Any news or pics of the new 23ft model?


Fish Africa I appreciate your interest, we have just pulled the first one out of the mold. Flat Trout is right the first one is PINK, it's my wife's boat. I'll try to have some pics up for you guys in a few days.

Just like the 250 Kat, it has a 8'6" beam but it is exactly 2' shorter (23' centerline beam). We have lowered the profile a bit on this one. The numbers on the prototype look very promising, we will be posting some actuall numbers when we run the first boat.

I really appreciate ALL the attention the runable plug got. It was just that, a shell with some plywood for simulated weight of front and rear decks. It didn't need to be pretty.

For you guys interested in one, we already have a little backlog on them, feel free to contact one of out dealers.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> everyone has different taste when it comes to boats, yours just happens to be bad.


I bet he has a cinder block on board that he puts under the power pole to get out of the back lakes after his photo op shots. :cheers: :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I bet he has a cinder block on board that he puts under the power pole to get out of the back lakes after his photo op shots. :cheers: :rotfl:


that's funny.. LOL.. never thought about that.. .it might work!  we can play follow the leader anytime you want... case of beer to the winner. I'll lead. Don't want to take a chance running into the back of your boat. :cheers: (railbird, you can't play with us)


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> that's funny.. LOL.. never thought about that.. .it might work!  we can play follow the leader anytime you want... case of beer to the winner. I'll lead. Don't want to take a chance running into the back of your boat. :cheers: (railbird, you can't play with us)


I'l take that bet big boy. How about this weekend?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> that's funny.. LOL.. never thought about that.. .it might work!  we can play follow the leader anytime you want... case of beer to the winner. I'll lead. Don't want to take a chance running into the back of your boat. :cheers: (railbird, you can't play with us)


You couldn't follow me very far... Bring the cinder block! :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> I'l take that bet big boy. How about this weekend?


meet me at Sunday beach this Saturday. We'll go through the fish pond to light house cove then back through big pocket into mule slough and into the j-hook back at the beach again... one big u-turn.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I was thinking go into contee and take the back country coming out in pats bay.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> I was thinking go into contee and take the back country coming out in pats bay.


I haven't done that run in ages.. I'd have to follow you for sure as I wouldn't remember my way. But I will have the family so I can only leave for a little bit... contee, long, power, and all that is a long ways from sunday beach...


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> meet me at Sunday beach this Saturday. We'll go through the fish pond to light house cove then back through big pocket into mule slough and into the j-hook back at the beach again... one big u-turn.


I'll follow you in my conoe as long as we stop and go at every spot


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> whats with the chopped out holes on the front deck wall? and why aren't the hinges set into the deck, that'd stub my big toe for sure.. that edge on the deck looks uneven too, like a bad sheetrock job.. maybe it's the shadows .
> 
> dont worry about gilly, he doesn't even own a boat.


LOL your slamming this man's rig and your running a toilet with an outboard? :work:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> LOL your slamming this man's rig and your running a toilet with an outboard? :work:


my toilet will outperform your boat in speed and open bay handling, and it will match yours in shallow water running... you do have about a 3" advantage on floating and hole shot (straight away over hard sand).. do I care? nope... Had a shallow sport in the past, I needed more versatility this time around.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> my toilet will outperform your boat in speed and open bay handling, and it will match yours in shallow water running... you do have about a 3" advantage on floating and hole shot (straight away over hard sand).. do I care? nope... Had a shallow sport in the past, I needed more versatility this time around.


ie... J needed a blow dryer/hot curler outlet that comes standard with the Desperado Twin Vee Fish-n-Ski.  :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

i.e I wanted a fast boat that can handle any day on the bay without busting kidneys but not sacrifice alot of shallow water performance... found it.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> i.e I wanted a fast boat that can handle any day on the bay without busting kidneys but not sacrifice alot of shallow water performance and two cup holders....found it.


True dat!


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the good enertainment, im just curious what 2 boats yall comparing. I know a desperado ( my opinion a bad arse boat) and what other. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you must spread some redutation around before giving it to jay baker again.

how were the panochas?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

yep, now thats ugly, but it floats !!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> you must spread some redutation around before giving it to jay baker again.
> 
> how were the panochas?


They came with cheeeken


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> i.e I wanted a fast boat that can handle any day on the bay without busting kidneys but not sacrifice alot of shallow water performance... found it.


I thought you had a Desperado not a Dargel Kat??? :biggrin: You can come get real shallow (and get out) or bust kidneys on my boat anytime! :dance:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Cats are for puzzies.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> ie... J needed a blow dryer/hot curler outlet that comes standard with the Desperado Twin Vee Fish-n-Ski.  :cheers:


And the three sea shells to rinse his snatch.:goldfish:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I thought you had a Desperado not a Dargel Kat??? :biggrin: You can come get real shallow (and get out) or bust kidneys on my boat anytime! :dance:


He does have a Desperado,but whatever J has will be the best not matter who has what.I like to think of him as Jimmy Dommas #2 .

Thats one uuuuugly boat.I know i know it will run and get up thinner than any other boat IN THE WORLD! and you got it cheap and it catches tons of fish and runs 100mph because its yours.:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool Hand said:


> And the three sea shells to rinse his snatch.:goldfish:


LMAO... Shorthorn Syndrome! 

I wonder if the other 5 Desperado owners and J have a clubhouse???? LOL


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> LMAO... Shorthorn Syndrome!
> 
> I wonder if the other 5 Desperado owners and J have a clubhouse???? LOL


I just threw up a little...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Cool Hand said:


> He does have a Desperado,but whatever J has will be the best not matter who has what.I like to think of him as Jimmy Dommas #2 .
> 
> Thats one uuuuugly boat.I know i know it will run and get up thinner than any other boat IN THE WORLD! and you got it cheap and it catches tons of fish and runs 100mph because its yours.:cheers:


This is golden :rotfl:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Yea i always thought he was a Dummas instead of Domms....used to drive him nuts..lmfao!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I like croaker fishing! Get my new oxy tank today too


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Burning shorelines is the best.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Burning shorelines is the best.


 ONLY IF IT'S A GRASS FLAT!:cheers:


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

waterspout said:


> ONLY IF IT'S A GRASS FLAT!:cheers:


And if its got wade fisherman all over!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Yall have had me rolling for the last few pages.

Apologies to the OP.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

fattyflattie said:


> Yall have had me rolling for the last few pages.
> 
> Apologies to the OP.


There was an OP? h:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

fattyflattie said:


> Yall have had me rolling for the last few pages.
> 
> Apologies to the OP.


huh,, HIS ??? WAS ANSWERED.. JUST TOOK A WHILE! LOL :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> i.e I wanted a fast boat that can handle any day on the bay without busting kidneys but not sacrifice alot of shallow water performance... found it.


you need all that just to run and park on sunday beach?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Yea i always thought he was a Dummas instead of Domms....used to drive him nuts..lmfao!


you lost all credibility in thinking sport marine (JH boats) was new to the boating industry and boat building by "dummas"sing a post saying you wouldn't trust their JH boat building out of pure speculation... maybe you are the boashna of boats?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> you need all that just to run and park on sunday beach?


hey check this out.. I don't want to have to swim there like you.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> you lost all credibility in thinking sport marine (JH boats) was new to the boating industry and boat building by "dummas"sing a post saying you wouldn't trust their JH boat building out of pure speculation... maybe you are the boashna of boats?


Who is this "Boashna" you speak of?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Who is this "Boashna" you speak of?


The guy that designed desperado boats.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Soon as we figure out tidal movement, wind speed, depth, water temp, how fast tide is rising or droPping, and if it'S cloudy or sunny we'll tell you! :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> The guy that designed desperado boats.


LOL,, SORRY GIBLET, GOT TO SPREAD FIRST!:cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Who is this "Boashna" you speak of?





Gilbert said:


> The guy that designed desperado boats.


wrong, it's the one with the all the boat knowledge from build to looks... haute pursuits roommate


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Desperado, why don't you come to your senses? 
You been outrun by fishes for so long now 
Oh, you're a hardheaded one 
I know that you got your reasons 
This boat that is pleasin' you 
Gets stuck in the mud

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: The Eagles rock!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Soon as we figure out tidal movement, wind speed, depth, water temp, how fast tide is rising or droPping, and if it'S cloudy or sunny we'll tell you! :rotfl:


LMAO.....Cool Hand and boashna look alike.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

OK, I think that does it.. stupidly gay song writing skills has ruined a good thread.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Are you bothered?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jay Baker said:


> Are you bothered?


He is humming the tune now...LOL


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> He is humming the tune now...LOL


humming it with a banana in his mouth


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> humming it with a banana in his mouth


is that a fort bend county thing?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Saw this sign outside of Palacios the other day...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LMAO.. would have believed you if you hadn't said palacios.. we all know that bay is to big and rough for your flats boat.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> LMAO.. would have believed you if you hadn't said palacios.. we all know that bay is to big and rough for your flats boat.


:cheers:


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

This thread does not disappoint.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> is that a fort bend county thing?


its an inner loop thing and I live outside the loop. way outside.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm still wondering if the back deck on the 23ft. is gonna be on a angle like the proto. Once again, huge boats with huge consoles and 5ft. up front to fish. careful when you cast so you don't hit any aluminum. Just curious.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,, not right in the middle a town fo sure bro! But,, J-sohn is gated and *you *aren't allowed in to steal his water hose and reel!

J,, no matter what you say Giblets inner tube can get shallower and better gas milage. BUT,,, you rig is cute!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> LOL,, not right in the middle a town fo sure bro! But,, J-sohn is gated and *you *aren't allowed in to steal his water hose and reel!
> 
> J,, no matter what you say Giblets inner tube can get shallower and better gas milage. BUT,,, you rig is cute!


gilbert tubes the jetties... he kicks along casting at the jetties while everyone walking on the jetties is casting out past him...


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Boashna builds Despercaccas? makes since now.I think he got that ugly design from crossing a dreamboat boat works with an Torrent cat.Fuuuugly.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I thought boashna was an iranian terrorist


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Cool Hand said:


> Boashna builds Despercaccas? makes since now.I think he got that ugly design from crossing a dreamboat boat works with an Torrent cat.Fuuuugly.


there you go, thinking about boat builders again... we all know how lacking your thinking is on boat builders



Kyle 1974 said:


> I thought boashna was an iranian terrorist


with a shallow sport


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Jay Baker said:


> I was thinking go into contee and take the back country coming out in pats bay.





InfamousJ said:


> I haven't done that run in ages.. I'd have to follow you for sure as I wouldn't remember my way. But I will have the family so I can only leave for a little bit... contee, long, power, and all that is a long ways from sunday beach...


I waited till 1pm, you no show Jezebel.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> I waited till 1pm, you no show Jezebel.


he was stuck on a reef :rybka:


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Found a video of the 23 Kat:


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the cat and in this blistering sun down here you learn to appreciate the t-top. The 25 kat from what I undrstand spends lots of time off shore and most off shore boats I have seen have a t top for a reason. Nice that you can go off shore and still come fish the bay.


----------



## Trout33 (Jan 24, 2011)

*New Dargel 23 Kat*

Does anyone know any of the following specs on the New Dargel 23 Kat? 
(1) hull weight (with raised center console but without motor), 
(2) # inches of draft, 
(3) # of inches required to get up on plane, 
(4) top speed with 250 Hp.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Trout33 said:


> Does anyone know any of the following specs on the New Dargel 23 Kat?
> (1) hull weight (with raised center console but without motor),
> (2) # inches of draft,
> (3) # of inches required to get up on plane,
> (4) top speed with 250 Hp.


Acording to dargel owners probably...
1) N/A
2) 1" draft loaded
3) Wet grass
4) 84.6mph


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ain't that the truth. Lol!!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Same answers you'd get from Haynie owners.....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> Same answers you'd get from Haynie owners.....


yep,, but both nice Bass boats!:cheers:


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

see a few out in the LLM...they perform but boy are they ugly. amen!


----------

